# DAILY Cant Live Without Supplies



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I thought Id post a picture and description of the supplies I use DAILY on Abella. (_I added my 6" seam gauge ruler so you can get an idea of size of combs/brush_).

Looking forward to your "Cant live without" DAILY list. 

*Abellas Daily Grooming Supply List:*
CHRIS CHRISTIANSON - (Love these combs/brushes - High price YES - but I feel worth it):
* Small metal comb - I use it on Abellas face, lower legs & paws.
* Rat tail comb: Used on her part, pig tails & sectioning when blow drying.
* Pin Brush: Used all over body - thorough daily brushing. Absolutely the best brush Ive used!

Bausch & Lomb Eye Relief Eye Wash: I comb facial hair first then apply a couple drops in each eye to get "gunk" out. Then I use a clean wash cloth to dry area & comb again. I find this really helps with tear staining.

Bows and scrunchies: LOTS! LOL!

I don't use spray conditioner on Abella for her daily brushings. I find that her weekly baths which include deep conditioning of her hair keeps the brush gliding thru her long tresses.

Hoping this thread will be helpful to new Maltese parents.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Abella is so beautiful.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What shampoo do you use??? In case I missed something, I did not see that listed?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sorry I didn't include shampoos, conditioners, detangler, etc. I thought Id just cover her "daily" grooming in this post. Bath day is an entirely different process - I call it Abellas "Spa Day". With her long hair it gets a lot more involved. ...... Later today I will try and add that information. (Hoping it will be helpful to new Maltese owners and not discourage them). Abella has more hair products than I do - but her hair is also much prettier than mine......LOL!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I had called my groomer before I got Jeep and asked about what type of brush to purchase. I figured I would need a flea comb and a wider tooth comb too for his face and tail. My mother would never get a new dog unless it was completely White, (Toy Poodle, America Spitz and a Westie) If she had lived longer and was capable of caring for another dog, I’m sure at some point she would have gotten a Maltese. Anyway, I already knew that I needed a whitening shampoo. I’m still struggling with Jeep’s tear staining from his Right eye. The Neomycin drops doesn’t seem to be helping. I made a paste yesterday that lightened the stain, but today it’s just as discolored as before. I’m going to purchase a product that was suggested to me a few days ago. I wanted to give the Neomycin drops a chance first. We have always drank Spring water so I’m getting a few extra gallons for the dogs. I’m trying to eliminate every possibility one at a time. I’m using the flea comb several times a day to separate all the stained hair and trying to keep it dry. Has anyone tried cornstarch? If so what did you think?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Marina,
I tried everything with Abella for her tear staining (Angel Eyes, Bluberry Wash, prescription drops, Spa Lavish, Tear stain Remover, cornstarch, etc.) - I found it so frustrating. What finally worked for me was keeping her face/eyes very clean and very dry. With her long hair that can be a challenge. I do use Spring Water (our tap water has way to many added things to it). And Abella uses a water bottle - think bunny rabbit - It attaches to her x-pen. That keeps her mustache/beard dry. Im thinking it was from Paw Marks? I also have one in my car so when Im gone she can have water too. It can be so tempting to cut off the tear stained hair but Ive found that was just a temporary fix as new stain would appear. Much better to figure out whats causing it. Im thinking different things work for different dogs - this is just what has worked for me. I would cringe when people would ask me "Whats wrong with her eyes" - rather than see he beauty. Good luck in finding what works for you.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Marina, Picture of Abellas water bottle. I also made a portable stand for it so when her x-pen isn't set up she can still access her water.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi,
Thanks for the suggestions. I don’t know that I could get my old stubborn Dachshund to use the gravity bottle. And they don’t go into their crates during the day even though I always leave the doors open. If I just had Jeep that might be doable. He isn’t a big water drinker and his mouth area isn’t much of an issue. It’s just his Right eye. But I would like to know where you found your open top crate? That is something I would like to get. I could place it against my dog door so Jeep can be in the house or outside when I’m not home, yet it would confine him from the entire house. Last night we left him for the first time. I closed the French doors to confine him to the Sunroom where the dog door is. He didn’t try to escape through the fence/gate. LoL I have wedged boards between the gate and fence then secured the boards. The gap is just wide enough for a dog his size to slip through. I put a dog tag on him and had him microchipped just in case.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marina, this was from Paulann, not from me. I found the water bottle did not give enough water for my two so I use a bowl esp. formulated for little mouths. It is called Bayou & used to be made by Shiela Herman but she stopped making them. Look on line & maybe you can find one---I have had 2 for donkey years & would not trade them for the world. 

OAN: I would never allow K or L to go outside w/out me---too dangerous w/snakes, hawk, fire ants,coyote, scorpions & owls. When I heard the groomer had let them out into her small garden the other day for relief I almost wet my pants---and to find out Lisi got stung by something & she did not even know what it was. That is another thing I will have to warn her NOT to do! Even a tall privacy fence as we have in our back garden is not safe.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Where can I find an open top crate like in the picture?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mare, Pretty sure I got it from Amazon (better price than Pet Stores & free shipping). They come in lots of different sizes. Its called an exercise pen and can be configured in many different ways. I got the 24" for Abella (a larger dog could easily knock it over). My granddaughter has a GoldenDoodle and she has the 36" size.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Marina, this was from Paulann, not from me. I found the water bottle did not give enough water for my two so I use a bowl esp. formulated for little mouths. It is called Bayou & used to be made by Shiela Herman but she stopped making them. Look on line & maybe you can find one---I have had 2 for donkey years & would not trade them for the world.
> 
> LOVE our bayou bowls! Best invention ever. They keep the face bone dry.
> I also agree with you Sandi regarding the water bottles, they never seem to provide enough water for my girls. I bought different brands and kinds and they were a complete fail in my house.
> So bummed Sheila doesn’t make the bayou bowls anymore. Hopefully, someone else can come up with something similar.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> edelweiss said:
> 
> 
> > Marina, this was from Paulann, not from me. I found the water bottle did not give enough water for my two so I use a bowl esp. formulated for little mouths. It is called Bayou & used to be made by Shiela Herman but she stopped making them. Look on line & maybe you can find one---I have had 2 for donkey years & would not trade them for the world.
> ...


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> edelweiss said:
> 
> 
> > Marina, this was from Paulann, not from me. I found the water bottle did not give enough water for my two so I use a bowl esp. formulated for little mouths. It is called Bayou & used to be made by Shiela Herman but she stopped making them. Look on line & maybe you can find one---I have had 2 for donkey years & would not trade them for the world.
> ...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> maddysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Sandi & Joanne,
> ...


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

That set is gorgeous - what a beautiful work of art! I can see how that design keeps the ears out of the water bowl while providing plenty of water. Sheila is very talented. Thank you for sharing a picture.


----------

